# How to open an account with Ferguson



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, How do you set up an account at Ferguson (COD)??

Do they ask for credentials, credit info, ??

Always was curious, never though to ask the bossman this.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

They are all to happy to tell a guy. Just call.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ask FEI about their special moonlighter COD cash account application.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Of course they are also happy to take cc at the counter. And if they know you will probably give you the contractors discount.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh yeah they give the contractor discount alright...I will buy from **** DEPOT before I will step foot in their house.

Robberbarrons and college educated idiot counter help.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Oh yeah they give the contractor discount alright...I will buy from **** DEPOT before I will step foot in their house.
> 
> Robberbarrons and college educated idiot counter help.



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

If fergusons is like our Reece, you simply have to hand over your soul and a contract signed in blood


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Tell us how you really feel.


I'm sorry, was I too vague?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

They usually require personal guarantees on start-up businesses, a credit check, bank reference, other trade references. 

Don't expect any great discounts unless you are buying on volume.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> They usually require personal guarantees on start-up businesses, a credit check, bank reference, other trade references.
> 
> Don't expect any great discounts unless you are buying on volume.


Like any place with tiered pricing, they'll charge you as much as they can if they can get away with it.

I always try to call for a price to cut the crap. If you're in the store, they'll try to stick you on certain things because they think you'll pay whatever they quote you cos you're there. If you call, they figure you're shopping around.

Last month they tried to charge me 70 bucks for a delta 1400 cartridge.

I walked out.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We stick with the supply house that gives us the best service and is competitive with pricing. Way back when, we were brand new and they treated us right.

Fergies - not so much. :no:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

There is a Fergy's less than a mile from me...I'd drive to Oklahoma before I darkened their door.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use them now and then. They have bailed me out a few times with water heaters on weekends when I couldn't reach the others so I try to keep avenues open to a degree.
What gets me is they just moved in a year ago apprx, but expect me to leave the others and just come over. Not happening.
The others, one especially send me a good bit of work. That means a lot in my book.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Ours is open on saturdays until 1, but they'll sneak out at 12:45 if you don't call them and let them know you'll be there by one.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Ill never go to Fergies:no:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't deal with them anymore, they have messed up my orders way too many times, I'd rather pay a little more to my supply house that treats me like family and not like a number


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It's funny you guy mention this. Furggy is wolseley up here and yes their customer service is one of the worst in the industry. We use to be one of their largest customers. Then they decided to expand their operation by getting new contractors to their supply house. Once they did that they put all their original contractors on the back burner and service went down hill fast

So no problem. Now we hardly go there. 

They think they are gaining sales but all the time they are losing contractors

The thread should be how to close an account


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Out of curiosity, How do you set up an account at Ferguson (COD)??
> 
> Do they ask for credentials, credit info, ??
> 
> Always was curious, never though to ask the bossman this.


Why does an apprentice need info on a COD supply account? :whistling2:


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Not a fan either.

Had a Navien melt down after 1 week. Navien tech support sent me 2 different parts to "fix" it. This took 3 days. After part #2 didn't fix it, I told them to just warranty it and I'll replace it and get these people some hot water. Navien manager wouldn't authorize replacement of unit. They wanted to keep sending out different parts.
I call Fergy (whom I (used to) spend thousands of $$ a month with), They say no on replacement without auth from Navien. 

Homeowner calls Fergy and they say OK. WTF - I'm the one you need to take care of first. Homeowner is one time deal for them. 

Fergy is last on my list


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*The squeaky wheel gets the grease*



ChrisConnor said:


> Like any place with tiered pricing, they'll charge you as much as they can if they can get away with it.
> 
> I always try to call for a price to cut the crap. If you're in the store, they'll try to stick you on certain things because they think you'll pay whatever they quote you cos you're there. If you call, they figure you're shopping around.
> 
> ...


 The Express/Will Call manager at the Fergies I use most had a note entered into my account stating that my pricing profile/tier is not to be changed without his direct authorization.

This came about when I went bat shiot on him about 10 years ago and threatened to close my account. I told him the wide disparity in pricing from month to month made it impossible for me to budget long term projects. His response at the time was to tell me to not let the door hit me on the way out -- I'd been buying from them and their Familian division for nearly 30 years at the time

He called me back 3 days later when he got word I'd cancelled the fixture packages for my next 9 or 10 jobs. He's been peaches and cream ever since and even takes the time to call me and give me a heads up whenever their suppliers jack up prices.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Out of curiosity, How do you set up an account at Ferguson (COD)??
> 
> Do they ask for credentials, credit info, ??
> 
> Always was curious, never though to ask the bossman this.


It's a multi-step process:

1. Obtain your state's required credentials to operate a Plumbing Business.
2. Hire an accountant and attorney to walk you through setting up a business entity.
3. Obtain a FEIN.
4. Obtain a D&B number
5. Open a business checking account.
6. Buy your own tools, equipment, and work vehicle.
7. Buy liability and worker's comp insurance (or a legal waiver of WC).
8. Quit your job.
9. Obtain a customer that will pay for your services.
10. Go to the sales counter at Ferguson's and pay cash for the widgets you need.
11. After paying cash for your first order, ask for a credit application.
12. If you properly complete steps 1 through 11, filling out the credit application will be a breeze.
13. Credit will be granted (or denied) based on your credit worthiness.

It's probably best you didn't get this info from your employer. Step #8 would have been very awkward and possibly thrust upon you sooner than you desired.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Why does an apprentice need info on a COD supply account? :whistling2:


I shall gladly answer that for you! We currently do not use Ferguson, but our current supplier is jacking us around with slop service. We always pay in full for all of our supplies at time of sale.

I keep hearing my boss grumbling about switching to Ferguson, but the counter guy and the manager actually use to WORK FOR HIM, and he canned them both for reasons I do not know. But I know they obviously do not plumb anymore.

I got this feeling he is going to possibly ask me to set it up for him (Maybe). At times, I have felt like i should ask him if he needs my help to avoid any crap. Just want to learn more before i ask if he needs my help or before i am asked.

I am not a moonlighter and am loyal to my employer. Thanks


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

> We always pay in full for all of our supplies at time of sale.


WHY? 

Anyway - We use Fergies quite a big - mostly their showroom because the showroom consultant are really top notch in our store and can sell a lot for us. They did begin messing with out price when we use their showroom though so we have gradually been spreading out showroom business around to see if anyone else is comparable.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

@ Dan. 

Don't know why my boss pays in full at each transaction. i suspect he is one of those fellas that just does not like owing anything, to anybody at anytime.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Ferguson is not to be trusted. I don't want to take the time to double check every order for prices and quantity, but when I have to go there I have to check. One day one price, next day 20% more? F that. I stick to a local supply house I can trust. Ferguson can go eat a di*k.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I must say, I hear more bad things about Ferguson than good. My brother, who is a Journeyman that works for another company in town told me this morning they tried to hit him for $6 a piece for 3/4 unions dilectric for H20 heater. He was P*ssed! 

Boss is actually having a lunch meeting with our current supply house General manager today about all the crap service, missing items on orders, wrong items and overcharges. I think the Ferg will be on ice with us.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

If its a quality 3/4" dielectric, that's a fair price


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> If its a quality 3/4" dielectric, that's a fair price


Our supply house AND his (Ferg's) Both supply Proflo unions.

We get ours for $3.75 Ea. He was getting his for $4.25 until they tried the $6 stunt.

More of a principle matter than a money issue.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> Our supply house AND his (Ferg's) Both supply Proflo unions.
> 
> We get ours for $3.75 Ea. He was getting his for $4.25 until they tried the $6 stunt.
> 
> More of a principle matter than a money issue.


Yes but those are Chinese made and considerably lighter in material 
A watts at $6 is a good price

Btw only ferguson supplies proflow brand, that's only their private label made for them in China.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Too bad you guys are having bad experiences with Ferguson. We have a great relationship with them and VERY competitive pricing.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Zl700 i beg to differ Proflo is also found at local hardware stores.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

pdxplumber said:


> Ferguson is not to be trusted. I don't want to take the time to double check every order for prices and quantity, but when I have to go there I have to check. One day one price, next day 20% more? F that. I stick to a local supply house I can trust. Ferguson can go eat a di*k.


Couldn't agree more, I wasn't happy with Ferguson for the reasons you just mentioned. I chose to stop doing business with them.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Zl700 i beg to differ Proflo is also found at local hardware stores.


Yes, sold to them by Ferguson supplying them. Ferguson has a hardware distribution channel and sales force. Not uncommon for hardwares to buy from plumbing distributors. In case you didn't know, Ferguson also has a dedicated sales force and supplies Home Depot on products.

But ProFlo is exclusively their import line. 

http://www.proflo.com/proflo/showWhereToBuy.do


----------



## ahlgren pro (Aug 17, 2011)

Ferguson is the worst supply house iv ever delt with its a joke they usually have everything u don't want or need and nothing u came in for


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Yes, sold to them by Ferguson supplying them. Ferguson has a hardware distribution channel and sales force. Not uncommon for hardwares to buy from plumbing distributors. In case you didn't know, Ferguson also has a dedicated sales force and supplies Home Depot on products.
> 
> But ProFlo is exclusively their import line.
> 
> http://www.proflo.com/proflo/showWhereToBuy.do


Insightful info thank you for that.
Funny how some members on here swear they wouldn't enter a box store. Hypocrites.
O.K Ferguson is a plumbing supply house, so would you pass one up for parts if it was adjacent to a box store and nothing else around? 
I willing to bet you wouldn't pass both up to head over to your "favorite" supply house.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Insightful info thank you for that.
> Funny how some members on here swear they wouldn't enter a box store. Hypocrites.
> O.K Ferguson is a plumbing supply house, so would you pass one up for parts if it was adjacent to a box store and nothing else around?
> I willing to bet you wouldn't pass both up to head over to your "favorite" supply house.


It depends on what it is -- DWV fittings, copper fittings. escutcheons or tubular plastic fittings, then sure I'll pull into a big box store or a Fergusons if I need it right now.

Things like angle stops, gas supplies, H/W tank supplies or pretty much any braided supply and I'll drive out of my way to my preferred Supply House.

I've had very, very bad luck with most things Proflo -- Angle stops that wouldn't shut off completely, braided supplies that kinked easily, gas supplies that weren't machined properly, washing machine boxes that wouldn't shut off. . . . . The list goes on and on.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Yes but those are Chinese made and considerably lighter in material
> A watts at $6 is a good price
> 
> Btw only ferguson supplies proflow brand, that's only their private label made for them in China.


Interesting. Because our supply house is "mom and pop" owned, and we do get proflo unions from them. This is a fact. Maybe they buy them from Ferg or Wolesley distribution.

As far as a watts union, I agree, they are great, but I cannot buy them around here.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I never cared for Proflo either. Especially their Sump pumps.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Insightful info thank you for that.
> Funny how some members on here swear they wouldn't enter a box store. Hypocrites.
> O.K Ferguson is a plumbing supply house, so would you pass one up for parts if it was adjacent to a box store and nothing else around?
> I willing to bet you wouldn't pass both up to head over to your "favorite" supply house.


I've never been on to claim that I only go to supply houses. But I DO NOT stop at Ferguson's under any circumstance. Like I said earlier I have a Fergy's less than 1 mile from me, I drive by it EVERYDAY and smile knowing I going someplace I can get better service and most of all better pricing.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Around here, Fergy has had problems being consistent with discounts..When I was doing new work and was a more important customer I got them to go back over 6 months and correct the bogus pricing...have to be aware. There are so many reasons as to why the price was wrong..I need them for Kohler so I still go.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

We have a very good relationship with them here 
in our area too.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Around here, Fergy has had problems being consistent with discounts..When I was doing new work and was a more important customer I got them to go back over 6 months and correct the bogus pricing...have to be aware. There are so many reasons as to why the price was wrong..I need them for Kohler so I still go.


 Kohler is what keeps bringing me back, damn their eyes.

OTOH, my go-to fixture showroom recently renegotiated their contract with Fergusons and are now selling me Kohler fixtures at prices better than I can get through Fergusons when I buy direct.

Shop around.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

I once needed a 4" steel friction/riser clamp they wanted 15 bucks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Want to know how to open an account with Ferguson?

Dont.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a great relationship with fergusons. I can say that they get 95% of my material needs. I will agree that there are some incosistencies with some of the pricing. I have one main guy i deal with and if he is not in, then i order it the next day. it amazes me though that any employee can enter any amount he feels is right for that customer. I have had to call a couple of times here and there for some F ups. One that i can recall from a couple of months ago was $34.00 for a bag of 3/4 nail straps, 100 qty. And then $57.00 for a pro flo shower valve, which was more than what i am paying for moen. My guy wasnt there that day and I had to get some stuff out. It was fixed the next day though.

The other competitor supply house here may be closing soon, and that has me a bit worried that there prices may change for everyone.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I've never been on to claim that I only go to supply houses. But I DO NOT stop at Ferguson's under any circumstance. Like I said earlier I have a Fergy's less than 1 mile from me, I drive by it EVERYDAY and smile knowing I going someplace I can get better service and most of all better pricing.


Dang Mike, I guess you don't like Fergy...... a little story, the mom & pop supply house that I worked at years ago, sold out to another major supplier, which the manager they hired after the buyout, was a salesman from Fergy. I beleive he had some hard feelings towards us because we had hurt his sales when he worked for them.

I guess he brought the Fergy sales mentality with him: I remember him telling one of our outside salesman once, on a commercial job he had quoted, to ask the customer if it was a "change order", and to up the price if it was, since they'll just pass on the price.....


----------

